

Angularjs Surpasses node.js in Google Trends interest. - BrianPetro
http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=angularjs%2C%20%20ember.js%2C%20%20knockoutjs%2C%20%20backbonejs%2C%20%20node.js&date=8%2F2011%2025m&cmpt=q

======
wallin
Whats interesting is comparing Angular to other frameworks. This page compares
frameworks from a Github perspective: [http://js-
toolbox.org/category/frameworks](http://js-toolbox.org/category/frameworks)

AngularJS clearly has the most open tickets which also might mean high level
of activity and interest (or being the most buggy framework, but I seriously
doubt that =) )

------
diggan
Something I found interesting is that when searching for "angular",
"angular.js" and "angularjs", spain comes out as the country where the search
happens the most and Barcelona, the city where I live, is the second most
popular city for Angular people.

Where are you all?

------
iopq
But football surpasses microsoft:
[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=football%2C%20%20micr...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=football%2C%20%20microsoft&date=8%2F2011%2025m&cmpt=q)

------
konspence
Isn't this comparing apples to oranges? It's like saying Apache surpasses PHP
in Google Trends interest - they're very different, incomparable technologies.

------
ergonomist
node.js + angular.js = world domination :P

~~~
EugeneOZ
Why not Golang + AngularJS? JS is not the best programming language and on
server side we have a choice.

------
mattdeboard
Orthogonality.

------
wavesounds
The sum of 'node.js' and 'nodejs' is greater then 'angularjs' and 'angular.js'

